

Ask HN: Age preferences for grad school? - j2d2

I have been offered a sweet deal at a great grad school but I am nearly 30 and feel like I'm a bit old for it. Any pros and cons from your experiences as to good ages and limits for grad school?
======
robg
If you can afford it, why not? You'll learn a bunch of cool stuff, have time
to think about what you want to build, and meet interesting people. Grad
school for me, was the first time where age didn't seem important. We just
worked on fun stuff and socialized as little or as much as we wanted.

The only real con is that your earnings will take a hit during, and maybe,
after depending on what you're working on. It also depends on the sweetness of
the deal.

